# Moebius MS Victim



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Just finished another of the Moebius MS.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Great job! hubba hubba..


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

She's a real beaut ...I like the effect you've attained on the base :thumbsup: This is a cool series
Mcdee


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

COOL!

Nice job as always.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

nice work Wolfie . can't wait to pick these up . 
hb


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Awsome work wolfman66! I was a little to young at the time these originally came out in the early seventies, But my older brother had them all.I want to get these kits as soon as i can!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Is that a seem I see around the waist ? Tsk Tsk !  Nice job though Wolfie.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

She was obviously asking for it...


Very nice paintwork.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

:thumbsup:Your work, makes me want to howl!:woohoo:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good Dan! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: 

Chris.


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

Best paint job I've seen of this figure. Good work!


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

the Dabbler said:


> Is that a seem I see around the waist ? Tsk Tsk !  Nice job though Wolfie.


Nope, that's the "separating waist" feature called out in the 8-page catalog. Got your Pendulum yet. :freak:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Great work, Dan! Are you keeping all the figures un-seamed for parts switching?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Dabbler,Otto,Mcdee,Dr. Pretorius,Spocks Beard,Cro-Magnon Man,Lloyd Collins,Chris,Hooty,deadmanincfan Thanks for the compliments.Dencomm should have 3 sets of the cage,Frankenstein,Pendulum coming some time today in the mail.Deadmanincfan the first set that doing the seams will not get done cause want to get famliar with them and their parts.But the second round will have the seams all done and different paint jobs on some of them specially two like to paint differently this time around.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

That's why I got 3 each of the Victim and Dr. Deadly...3 different paint jobs...and I may try making an alternate head for the bad doctor...


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

deadmanincfan said:


> That's why I got 3 each of the Victim and Dr. Deadly...3 different paint jobs...and I may try making an alternate head for the bad doctor...


Got another pic going to post here cause down the road like to do a dio with all of them together.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Looking forward to that, Dan!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Here ya go


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice, Dan!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Darn it, Wolfman, you're one of a rare breed: of people who've got the Monsters of the Movies Wolfman kit. 
I'm green with envy, as green as that Monsters of the Movies Creature.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> Darn it, Wolfman, you're one of a rare breed: of people who've got the Monsters of the Movies Wolfman kit.


I had three of those MOM wolfmans at one time but sold one and traded another off for resin kit and the creature got from one of the guys here on Hobbytalk in the swap and sell section for under 100.00


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

You once had three of them...? You're making it even worse for me!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> You once had three of them...? You're making it even worse for me!


LOL yes had three at one time and now only one that you see in the pic with the rest of them.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Beautiful job, Wolfman! Again, wasn't planning on getting these, and, after seeing yours, had to go and get 'em!

Thanks, Wolfman.....thanks a lot!!

No....really....I mean it....

Wayne


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Wayne Wolfman66 probably has 50 of those kits and three or four hundred MOTM Creatures....he just didn't want you having a total nervous breakdown here on the forums...
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

DENCOMM said:


> Nope, that's the "separating waist" feature called out in the 8-page catalog. Got your Pendulum yet. :freak:


Excellent catalog...Got the Victim all ready just waiting for the Pendulum ,the Cage and Frankenstein to be delivered to my castle dungeon...any day now...heh heh heh...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Ya wringing yer hands to go with that sinister laugh, McDee? :devil:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

deadmanincfan said:


> Ya wringing yer hands to go with that sinister laugh, McDee? :devil:


Oh Man...did I leave the webcam on again???
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

'fraid so, buddy... :wave:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> Wayne Wolfman66 probably has 50 of those kits and three or four hundred MOTM Creatures....he just didn't want you having a total nervous breakdown here on the forums...
> Mcdee


Wayne thanks for the compliments and these are really nice kits that Moebius and Dencomm reissued for us.Mcdee got another MOM Creature but still sealed in the box and tucked away for a rainy day.


----------



## rusty nail (Aug 9, 2008)

looks great and those are some nice build ups to man.:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

wolfman66 said:


> Wayne thanks for the compliments and these are really nice kits that Moebius and Dencomm reissued for us.Mcdee got another MOM Creature but still sealed in the box and tucked away for a rainy day.


Now there;s a kit that would be good to re-pop :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Another nice one Danny!

I just got back from being out of town so I missed these when you first posted them!

Love em'!!!

MMM


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Bob for the compliments and you got a PM from too.


----------

